# Best Supplements



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

Looking for a pre ride supplement to take to help increase or maintain my endurance and reduce lactic acid build up. I don't ride well on a full stomach so eating carb bars and what not isn't my best option.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

What about energy drinks while on the ride... Not monster and redbull -- but stuff like tailwinds or cytomax or efs.. I have been using cytomax for a while and just got some tailwinds to try.. I can feel a HUGE difference when im drinking these on my rides.. 

After reading on here it seems like the common consensus goes like this--
0-1 hour ride-- water is fine
1-2 hour ride-- electrolyte/ energy drink mix
2-3 hour ride-- energy drink mix and some solid energy supplements(blocks-gels-honey bars etc)
3-4 hour ride-- energy drink/solid energy supplements long the way-- and some real food(pbj sandwich etc).. 
4+hours keep supplementing as the ride goes on.. Your muscles are zapping your glycogen reserves and if you dont replace them-- you run out-- which means your not feeding your brain(and muscles) the glycogen it needs-- and you bonk.. Keep the fuel coming in as needed and you can keep hammering..


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok I would look into citrulline malate, this will help with the buildup of lactic acid. heres some info....
Citrulline Malate works by powering ATP (major energy source for muscles) production and by eliminating metabolic pollutants such as Lactic Acid and Ammonia from the blood. Citrulline stimulates energy, boosts the immune system, is metabolized to form L-Arginine and as a result regulate Nitric Oxide production, and detoxifies ammonia, which damages living cells. All exercise results in production of Ammonia.

Malate conditions the recycling of lactate and pyruvate and is part of the kreb cycle and can supply instant and sustained energy. While the Citrulline part of Citrulline Malate acts to increase NO and to eliminate performance inhibiting metabolic toxins, the Malate part keeps our energy cycle going.

Citrulline Malate also aids in recovery. Subsequent to exercise, muscle levels of creatine phosphate are reduced and it takes some time for levels to be re-elevated. The more Creatine Phosphate your muscles have the stronger and better able to perform they will be. Citrulline Malate stimulates phosphocreatine recovery after exercise, meaning faster recuperation between workouts, and muscles that are primed for growth and your next training session.

heres the source for that...Bodybuilding.com - More On Citrulline Malate!

then you could also look into beta alanine which will help with fatigue....
May reduce the symptoms of fatigue
A 2008 study at The College of New Jersey examined collegiate football players on a 30-day schedule of beta alanine supplementation. The players were randomly divided into a supplement or placebo group three weeks before preseason football training camp. Performance was measured on the first day of camp by a 60-second anaerobic power test and three line drills. Throughout the duration of camp, logs recorded resistance training volumes, and subjects completed questionnaires on feelings of soreness, fatigue and practice intensity. The group that took the beta alanine supplements had a lower fatigue rate and a higher training volume throughout the exercises.
In a double-blind 2007 Belgium study, fifteen male sprint-trained competitive athletes were either given beta alanine supplements or placebos for four weeks. Muscle carnosine concentration was tested and performance was evaluated. The men taking the supplements showed an increase in muscle carnosine and a decline of fatigue. However, the increase in muscle carnosine did not improve isometric endurance or race time among the sprinters

heres the source for that... Supplement Guide: Beta Alanine - Men's Fitness

If I remember more Ill post again.


----------



## firem2 (Sep 24, 2010)

the one thing i started taking a weak ago that has helped me was DAA 
PrimaForce D-Aspartic Acid, 100 Grams - D-Aspartic Acid - Amino Acids/BCAAs - A1Supplements.com. the same day i took it i noticed a big increase in energy level. the other things i take are magnesium malate.Now Magnesium Malate, 180 Tablets - Magnesium - Vitamins and Minerals - A1Supplements.com. and Now ADAM, 120 Tablets - Men's Vitamins - Vitamins and Minerals - A1Supplements.com and the last thing i drink is AmiN.O. Energy. https://www.a1supplements.com/Essential-AmiN.O.-Energy-30-Servings-p-20542.html. The magnesium really help with my legs hurting from restless leg syndrome. The Amino energy i will mix up about 4 scoopes with a cup of water b4 i head out plus put a couple scoops in my water pack and drink it will i ride


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ those are all good suggestions. I definitely want to try the VO2 Max and tailwind now.

After doing my own personal study I found that two work the best for me and that's* Beta Alinine & cordyceps mushrooms*.

My regimen is:
1.6g BA twice per day and an additional 1.6g before riding. I noticed a jump in performance for biking and weight training the first time i took BA althought it gets better over time and you don't have to take it right before you ride. I get this at the vitamin shoppe, its inexpensive.

*Rocking Wellness* in the morning provides an awesome feel good energy boost. I take two scoops with 16 oz of almond milk. I don't use this on a daily basis since it's expensive. Rockinwellness.com 
*
Cordyceps Mushrooms *- these provide a fantastic energy boost. I pop these about an hour+ before I ride but only on days where i know i'll be pushing hard. I definitely recommend trying them out. I get mine from onnit.com (Shroomtech Sport)

*Honorable Mentions:*
*L-Citrulline* - I take this in the AM and PM on weight lifting days mostly but sometimes on riding days as well. Helps for pre-load and recovery. I just get the generic stuff at the vitamin shoppe. 
*Im definitely going to try the citrulline with malate now though! *

*ZMA-5-* Zinc aspartate, Magnesium aspartate, vitamin b and 5-htp. There is a version without the 5-htp as well. The ZMA part helps a lot with recovery & sleep. The 5-htp is a seretonin per-cursor which helps with mood so its just a little added benefit. I get mine from snac.com. While the price is a little higher they've always thrown in a free bottle of something (thie past order was a 30 day supply of ZMA-5 powder drink, last time was a bottle of vitamins etc)

*Vitamineral Green* - powdered awesome.

*Amino Vital Endurance* - has a great blend of of a few amino acids and is helpful.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Sportlegs* - this didnt do anything, even with dosage adjustments.

Check out this site as well:
List of Supplements on Examine.com | Examine.com


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

I did notice the citrulline malate helps me recover well from my intense workouts. Cordyceps is g great, good four immune to.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

I looked at the ingredients if vo2 max, they aren't anything out of the ordinary and is probably cheaper to buy them separately, would last much longer to.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea, ill probably look into that.


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

Check out vitacost.com there stuff is great quality and good prices that's where I get all my stuff

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Be careful with 5-htp. I tried it out, and found it made me really moody, aggressive, and physically tense.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

@jongalt. Are you serious? Sportlegs is so good I have no idea how it isn't banned? I can do a punishing day of riding and be sore for 3 days, or I can take sport legs before and after and be totally fresh the next day. For my physiology, it work amazing!


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

Spillway said:


> @jongalt. Are you serious? Sportlegs is so good I have no idea how it isn't banned? I can do a punishing day of riding and be sore for 3 days, or I can take sport legs before and after and be totally fresh the next day. For my physiology, it work amazing!


A guy at my LBS said it works so well that its banned from some races. Whether that's true or not is something I havent confirmed.

It didn't do anything for me during the ride as far as lactic acid reduction, but I didn't take Alinine nor any other supplements as well so its possible that had an influence on how i felt. I didn't really pay attention if it had an effect on recovery time since i take a couple of other things for quicker recovery. (specifically biorythm afterglow & citrulline which i definitely recommend)

I have some sportlegs left so i'll give it a shot and skip the other supplements to see how i do with recovery. Anything that helps with recovery is definitely appreciated since I like to ride on the weekends and strength train during the week
j


----------



## Jamesm925 (Apr 17, 2013)

cytomax.

if you can keep your energy levels sustained, everything else will fall into place.

you dont need any of those artificial enhancers.

just give your body the proper fuel, and ride hard. endurance will develop naturally.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

While I don't have a problem with having a post workout protein shake if your diet is otherwise clean, and when it comes to something like createin which you'd need to eat like 27 burgers a day to get any usefull levels without supplementing, for saturation of citrulline malate I'd sooner easily get it from real foods and enjoy it.

When it comes to lactic acid you can train to get better at it. Look up "lactic threshold training". Lance's training was built around it. Think the best thing about it is how it gets your mind used to dealing with it so you function wisely longer. Which leads to pushing limits and setting new standards for yourself.
Think also, and know for me, that exercise and trying to get better, maybe even a little soreness sometimes keeps me much more focused on diet. Maybe a mind body connection thing, maybe just don't like to fail or waist time once you realize how important diet is to progress ?


----------

